# List of display resolutions/aspect ratios



## hackm0d

This is a small but useful list of display resolutions I compiled along with their respective aspect ratios.

*Resolution - Aspect ratio*

720x480-----3:2
1152x768-----3:2
1280x854-----3:2
1440x960-----3:2
2880x1920----3:2

___________________

320x240-----4:3
640x480-----4:3
800x600-----4:3
1024x768-----4:3
1152x864-----4:3
1280x960-----4:3
1400x1050-----4:3
1600x1200-----4:3
2048x1536-----4:3
3200x2400-----4:3
4000x3000-----4:3
6400x4800-----4:3

___________________

800x480-----5:3
1280x768-----5:3

___________________

1280x1024-----5:4
2560x2048-----5:4
5120x4096-----5:4

___________________

852x480-----16:9
1280x720-----16:9
1365x768-----16:9
1600x900-----16:9
1920x1080-----16:9

___________________

320x200-----16:10
640x400-----16:10
1280x800-----16:10
1440x900-----16:10
1680x1050-----16:10
1920x1200-----16:10
2560x1600-----16:10
3840x2400-----16:10
7680x4800-----16:10

___________________

2048x1080-----17:9


----------



## timw4mail

1280x1024 -- 5:4


----------



## Flux

1280x800 16:9 - Laptop screen 15.4"


----------



## hackm0d

Updated.


----------



## hackm0d

bump if anyone needs this.


----------



## E_man

http://lcdtech.no-ip.info/en/data/pixel.size.htm

A good site that will tell you the Aspect Ratio of any pixel count. Among other useful info.


----------



## veni-vidi-vici

I found another on my WinXP box: 1152x960 - 5:4


----------



## Tonio_Ene

*I found more resolutions*

I found more resolutions in this video. 





Some of them are already listed here, but there are still some missing.

https://prnt.sc/ji57t8


----------



## Tonio_Ene

I found this also: https://www.digitalcitizen.life/what-screen-resolution-or-aspect-ratio-what-do-720p-1080i-1080p-mean

Some resolutions missing:

4:3: 960x720, 1440x1080, 1856x1392, 1920x1440, and 2880x2160. 

16:9: 1024x576, 1152x648, 1366 (or similar, for example 1365 or 1360)x768 (not exactly 16:9, but close enough) https://www.howtogeek.com/224657/why-does-the-1366x768-screen-resolution-exist/, 2560x1440, and 3840x2160.

21:9 (https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...n-confusion-2560x1080-21-9-anamorphic.214188/): 2560x1080 and 3440x1440.


----------

